# Jury



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

So is it true that the new Jury has weird brake caliper spacing? like 80mm? seems pretty long, do those brakes even exist?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

From Bikeisland.com

ATTN: THIS FRAME WILL NEED A 70mm -90mm REACH BRAKE!


----------

